

Amazon Kindle SDK Beta Applications now open   - andymism
https://kindlepublishing.amazon.com/gp/vendor/kindlepubs/kdk/request-seat

======
wheels
Wow, three strikes on first contact. I'm becoming less and less enthused:

    
    
      - Your browser is not supported (Safari or Chrome)
    

Uhm, seriously? We're still doing that? I mean, I get it for IE 6, sort of,
but it's not like there was some huge complex app hiding behind there; it was
a text form.

    
    
      - We'll get back to you
    

Wait, wasn't that what this was? I needed to to sign up and fill out
questions, just like last time, so that I could still not download anything?

    
    
      - Space is limited
    

Amazon might run out of interwebs? "The interenet is not a big truck..."

~~~
andymism
I thought the 'browser not supported' message was odd too. I got that message
while signing up using my iPhone, but it seemed to work just fine.

------
ericd
Besides reading-related apps, what types of apps is the Kindle more suited to
over, say the iPhone/iPad/any other smart phone? From what I've seen, the
refresh rate seems to limit its usefulness, such that any non-reading centric
app would be at best a poor cousin of apps on those other devices.

Am I missing an elephant in the room?

~~~
jamesbritt
Some of my initial excitement was dampened when I saw the specs. Not that
there aren't interesting things to be done, but full-blown multimedia seems
unlikely.

~~~
waterlesscloud
You could probably do a MYST-like. Beyond that, probably not a lot of
multimedia.

------
MikeCapone
Got this on Chromium (Mac):

"Your browser is not fully supported"

~~~
Zev
Same here, with Safari 4. Looks like it worked fine after spoofing the user
agent though.

------
davidw
Since it's J2ME, I signed up to see if I can port Hecl to it. What with the
slow screen, an interpreter won't be the limiting factor.

------
GavinB
Anyone interested in doing some development work for this platform?

I don't have a specific project yet but would love to make contact with some
J2ME hackers. Please e-mail me: gavinobrown at gmail.

~~~
asmithmd1
Here is the Javadocs for the kindle specific stuff: <http://kdk-
javadocs.s3.amazonaws.com/index.html> Nothing too exciting. No sound, no
location.

~~~
Mark_B
I wonder how long the no location will last. After all, hitting Alt-1 show
current location in google maps in the browser.

------
Groxx
Still peeved that your program must "not be a generic reader". They'll swing
their weight around, or they wouldn't have that language in there.

------
sliverstorm
I'm still amazed at the stuff everyone's getting so caught up on. So what if
it's not just like every other mobile computing device? Maybe it's time to
think about the problem differently. There's a ton of things that can be done
without a high refresh rate. Some video games, and videos, are just about the
only things that _require_ the high refresh rate, and the Kindle is NOT a game
platform.

